# Blocking flash based advertisements



## Sridhar_Rao (Feb 11, 2008)

Those of us using broadband internet know the value of bandwidth. The flash animated advertisements download quickly due to the faster connection but at the same time consume alloted bandwidth. I am *xp user with IE7 *and want to restrict these bulky flash files from playing.

Can anyone here, *out of own experience* suggest me a good way to overcome this problem. The flash files have become "_necessary evils_", as they are sometimes compulsorily required. Disabling activex in the setting is not an option as they block all flash files. Is it possible to selectively disable advertisements only?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 11, 2008)

Flashblock on firefox.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 11, 2008)

i think adblock blocks even flash ads
on firefox


----------



## slugger (Feb 12, 2008)

I dont use IE [any ver] but i've seen it being used by friends with IE

*FlashSelector*

u may even try out this
*
Pop up Blocker*



kalpik said:


> Flashblock on firefox.





a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> i think adblock blocks even flash ads
> on firefox



*u guys blind or just plain and simple stupid?? *

can't you all read anythin written in RED


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 12, 2008)

slugger said:


> *u guys blind or just plain and simple stupid?? *
> 
> can't you all read anythin written in RED



Can you please mind your language?


----------



## slugger (Feb 12, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Can you please mind your language?



*OFFTOPIC*
can you please point out ONE word from my post that you wouldn't find in an English dictionary?

And I really dont think that you got any business telling me what I should be saying or not.

If you find that post of mine so offensive then go ahead - *REPORT IT TO THE MODS*


----------



## kalpik (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ Heh.. Even i could have said in my first post that IE users are idiots.. There are ways of saying things..


----------



## slugger (Feb 12, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ Heh.. Even i could have said in my first post that IE users are idiots.. There are ways of saying things..



 
when did i ever say IE users r idiots

my *blind....stupid* comments were directed at the *2nd and 3rd* posts who suggested  the use of *Ad-block and flashblock* - 2 plugins that will *never work on IE7*


----------



## adi007 (Feb 12, 2008)

hmm..
AFAIK the google toolbar can be used to block images as well as flash and popup's..it works for IE7,just download it...
i am not sure coz i am currently using firefox with all plugins installed...

there is another shareware called admuncher ..so u can use it if u want..


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2008)

use Firefox with AdBlock. Firefox rox!!

Firefox is an award-winning web browser.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 12, 2008)

Why are u guys telling abt Firefox he is IE user just like me..!!!   

Anyways:-
Flash Blocker



Sridhar_Rao said:


> Those of us using broadband internet know the value of bandwidth.


 
Correct I too know as i use Brodband internet...!!!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Why are u guys telling abt Firefox he is IE user just like me..!!!
> 
> Anyways:-
> Flash Blocker
> ...


because Firefox is an award-winning web browser, open-source, free, supported by 99.9% sites (0.1% excluded for some Indian portals like Tata Sky), more than 1000 extensions, themes.


----------



## slugger (Feb 12, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> because Firefox is an award-winning web browser, open-source, free, supported by 99.9% sites (0.1% excluded for some Indian portals like Tata Sky), more than 1000 extensions, themes.



another browser fanboy 

i guess, you should b reading this post

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8342

people are free to chooses any sw they so desire, irrespective of what you may feel about it

it is like a person asking for help with his Skoda and you asking him to replace it with a Honda

i know how someone will reply - unlike replacing a car, changing a browser would not cost him any *MONEY*

but the fact of the matter remains that choosing a browser is your personal choice

i myself use only Opera/Flock, but that does not mean that if someone has problem with some other browser, I wil ask him to switch ovr to another browser as long as a perfectly good solution exists for that browser


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2008)

slugger said:


> another browser fanboy
> 
> i guess, you should b reading this post
> 
> ...


dude i am not forcing the thread creator to use Firefox. I say its just an solution to his problem. He can use both. Its my suggestion. Now its up to him whether he applies it or discards it. 

Since most of the sites support Firefox, he can use it for those.

And others which support only IE he can use IE. 

No offense.


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 12, 2008)

Use IE7Pro for Internet Explorer. It is a must have addon for Internet Explorer. It has both an Ad Blocker as well as a Flash Blocker. Visit www.ie7pro.com for more details.

Dont pay attention to some of the comments in this thread, there are some users who have a limited scope of vision and try to force it upon others.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2008)

alsiladka said:


> Use IE7Pro for Internet Explorer. It is a must have addon for Internet Explorer. It has both an Ad Blocker as well as a Flash Blocker. Visit www.ie7pro.com for more details.
> 
> Dont pay attention to some of the comments in this thread, there are some users who have a limited scope of vision and try to force it upon others.


I know you are talking about me and others who rely on Firefox.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 12, 2008)

alsiladka said:


> Use IE7Pro for Internet Explorer. It is a must have addon for Internet Explorer. It has both an Ad Blocker as well as a Flash Blocker. Visit www.ie7pro.com for more details.
> 
> Dont pay attention to some of the comments in this thread, there are some users who have a limited scope of vision and try to force it upon others.


 
Really did ie7 provide it...!!

I donot know I will soon upadate my browser from IE6 IE7...

Thanks...

BTW this software will surely help Flash Blocker..!!!


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I am amazed at the responses as well as some "swords crossings" over the browser. This thread was not created with an intention select the best browser. I had used firefox in the past but I still like IE. I don't want to switch over now.

I want a solution to the present situation in IE7. Thanks a lot for coming forth with useful solutions. I happened to read the Fast Track that came with this month's digit and there is a mention of IE7 pro (also suggested by asliladka). I am also looking at the flashselecter & popup blocker suggested by slugger.

I am wary of installing any third party plugins for security reasons. Who knows what they might be sniffing at, that's why I had asked users to suggest one *based on their own experience*.

And...for slugger, when I created this post I had not highlighted IE in red, when I read the first two posts, I realised that they missed the point, so I edited the post and highlighted them in red, it is really not their mistake.

Another addition: How is foxie? I already have google search tool & tabs in IE7, foxie claims to provide them too. It would be making the toolbar messy with lots of add on's, review please. By the way, their download page  (*www.getfoxie.com/download/) is not working, confirm this.


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 12, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Really did ie7 provide it...!!
> 
> I donot know I will soon upadate my browser from IE6 IE7...
> 
> ...


 
IE7Pro also supports Internet Explorer 6, but some of the features are only supported for Internet Explorer 7 like Advanced Tab Manager.
BTW, i suggest you to switch over to Internet Explorer 7, its is much much better than IE6.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2008)

There is a g8 sol. for u. You install Acoo Browser www.acoobrowser.com

Acoo Browser works on the IE engine so behaves like IE itself.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 12, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao said:


> Another addition: How is foxie? I already have google search tool & tabs in IE7, foxie claims to provide them too. It would be making the toolbar messy with lots of add on's, review please. By the way, their download page (*www.getfoxie.com/download/) is not working, confirm this.


 
Thanks my suggestion help.
You can download that from *www.brothersoft.com/foxie-63653.html


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Feb 12, 2008)

As per suggestions of one of our member, I installed flash selector (*www.codeproject.com/KB/atl/FlashSelector.aspx). It did block the flash ads and at the same time blocked all flash files without giving me any option to allow it or not. Besides, the explorer crashes every now and then. I had to restart my browser thrice to get to reply here. I am looking for a way to uninstall the damn thing.


----------



## slugger (Feb 13, 2008)

*OOOps!!!*

dunno y it is happenin
am unable to get thru 2 my friend right now
will meet him in coll 2morow - *i will let you know then*

BTW did u try the *Flash selector option* that is shown in the context menu when u right click


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Feb 13, 2008)

This is for vaibhavtek, 
I really can't blame you because your intentions were to help. Unfortunately, the link that you gave me to dowload foxie led me to download the software that is riddled with trojan/virus. If you too had downloaded it, update your antivirus and run a scan of your system. And please edit the post rendering the link "unusable". Scanning the downloaded file does not show any virus but the process of installing it does. Try it yourself if you want. Please send an email to those hosting the file that they are hosting an infected file, I will do my part.

I am still battling with this damn win32 trojan I got while trying to save myself from the flash ads!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 13, 2008)

@Sridhar_Rao - You should have researched on Foxie. Its widely known to carry a malware in it.

Follow the resource below to get rid of its NSIS Media Malware infection:
*www.schrockinnovations.com/removensismedia.php

What you get for following leads a person searches to give you and not out of his own experience.


----------



## slugger (Feb 13, 2008)

y dont u re-install IE7 and c?

maybe d problem with d flashselector (d 1 dat i suggested ) will b solved dat way


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao said:


> This is for vaibhavtek,
> I really can't blame you because your intentions were to help. Unfortunately, the link that you gave me to dowload foxie led me to download the software that is riddled with trojan/virus. If you too had downloaded it, update your antivirus and run a scan of your system. And please edit the post rendering the link "unusable". Scanning the downloaded file does not show any virus but the process of installing it does. Try it yourself if you want. Please send an email to those hosting the file that they are hosting an infected file, I will do my part.
> 
> I am still battling with this damn win32 trojan I got while trying to save myself from the flash ads!!!


 

*Oops sorry..!!*
*I havenot till downloaded..!!!*

*U can still download that just google and u will thoushands of site to download...!!!*


----------



## max_demon (Feb 13, 2008)

i hate MS , and internet explorer, i love foxy


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Feb 13, 2008)

This is for qwertymaniac, the page you suggested reads "*This tutorial will explain what NSIS Media is, how you got infected with NSIS Media, and what you need to do IMMEDIATELY to remove NSIS Media from your PC and repair your FireFox browser*".

As you can read, it applies to firefox and I am an *Internet Explorer 7* user.

I got rid of flash selecter, which crashed the browser every few seconds and thank god my system appears to be safe as I did not let the installation of foxeit complete. 

After these two experiences, now I am really scared to install any plugins. As a last resort I will try the iepro7 and keep my finger crossed.

BY the way, I run windows defender, comodo firewall, avast antivirus, lavasoft as well as search & destroy anti-spyware.


----------



## slugger (Feb 13, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao said:


> I got rid of flash selecter



can you please tell me how did you do it

'cause i doubt my friend had ever faced this problem [if he  had i wud have known ]


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know which one are you asking for, if it is about the flash selector, it is simple. Go to add-remove program, select the flash selector and uninstall it. Run the spybot search & destroy. Update them all, run through scan. All this must be done as soon as possible.


It is for this reason that I had mentioned in bold letters "based on user experience", but unfortunately, people here jump to suggest based on no experience, this is definitely not a good practice.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao said:


> people here jump to suggest based on no experience, this is definitely not a good practice.


 
Donot say this kind of lang. 
I know the solution doesnot mean all know the solution.
U shouldnot tell this kind of lang as they will never help u if something they know.


----------



## slugger (Feb 13, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao said:


> I don't know which one are you asking for, if it is about the flash selector, it is simple. Go to add-remove program, select the flash selector and uninstall it. Run the spybot search & destroy. Update them all, run through scan. All this must be done as soon as possible.



u had to run Spybot S&D for the flash selector plugin 

i doubt it buddy

as for the *personal exp* part i had started my post with the statement 



> I dont use IE [any ver]......





*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=745218&postcount=4



vaibhavtek said:


> Donot say this kind of lang.
> I know the solution doesnot mean all know the solution.



firstly there is *NOTHING* wrong with What he said it and the WAY he said it

admit that you screwed up in givin a proper response and move on



vaibhavtek said:


> U shouldnot tell this kind of lang as they will *never help u if something they know.*



now whoever gave you that idea....


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a forum, where people ask questions and others reply. Yes, people don't have to reply, but they do because their intention is to help each other. Unfortunately, I had to deal with a bad download that was infected. In any case, it would always be better to advice when one has a personal experience dealing with the issue. 

While I *thank *the community for coming forth with useful replies, *no offence* was intended to anyone.

The hidden trojan was detected by Avast antivirus when it was being installed and not by Spybot. After the installation was aborted, a full scan by Avast detected few more infected files. One file was in use and could not be manually deleted. I had to run Task manager to end the process and then delete it. As a safety measure I also ran spybot to detect if any malware were also installed in the process. No malwares were found in my system by Spybot S&D.


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 15, 2008)

ax3 said:


> IE 7 has builtin ad blocker .... & i like it ....


Wov, that is a new for for me. Can you please guide us all to use it?


----------



## slugger (Feb 15, 2008)

i guess he is talkin about the pop-up blocker

AFAIK IE7 does not have any in-built ad-blocker

i guess d MS guyz themselves have no faith in the performance of its popup blocked 

they featuring *Bayden PopupPopper* as the Recommended Add-ons

*www.windowsmarketplace.com/category.aspx?bcatid=3500


----------

